# Goodnight sweetheart



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to post here to say goodbye to my sweet bosc monitor Gannon.
We tried everything for you baby but I couldnt see you suffer any longer, I hope you forgive me for laying you to rest.
Im so so sorry we couldnt help you, but to see you as you were was breaking my heart,
youll be up there by now, living it up, eating all the locust you could wish for.
I promise ill see you again someday,
sleep tight my angel.
I miss you.

eace:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

awwww nikki, so sorry to hear this aweful news i feel your sadness, im so sorry bub x


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy


----------

